# Thanking the BC Aquaria community



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I had this idea last week and since there has been discussion this week about what happened to Bcaquaria. "Things have changed" Ive decided to call out some of the great members I've met on this site. I will share a little about them. Sorry to those I missed. Ive met so many wicked people. So in no particular order. I made add more  Here they are.......

RECKON- Plant enthusiast who knows his stuff. Very honest and a stand up guy in my books. We've had many discussions. Always a great guy to meet 

KIMROCKS- Former African keeper. Now discus. Met first at Mr Pets. We've had lots of great talks since. He usually has his son with him as well

MOLOTO- African keeper who knows his African's. They are a father son team.

SIDIUS- African keeper who showed me the ropes to nice African's. He's become a friend.

VANCITYCAM- African keeper with an odd ball tank  Equally as obsessed with African's as me. We've had countless African talks.

JTANG-African keeper and Salt water. Very nice guy with a nice African tank.

MYKISS- Forum sponsor. Great guy! We've met numerous times. The most recent at 5:30am. 

CLAUDIA- African keeper. We met first at Mr Pets. A very nice lady who loves her fish.

MIKEROSS - African keeper. He went to my high school. Small world! Soon to have a bad a** African tank. Still waiting to see pictures 

VMAN- African keeper. Tang's in particular. Very knowledgeable guy. Breeds Africans as well.

If you feel like thanking or letting some members on here know they are cool in your books feel free to chime in


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of my go-to people:

SEAHORSE_FANATIC - Salty keeper, great guy to know and an excellent resource for reef tanks and equipment, or just to shoot the breeze.

2WHEELSX2 - The pleco king. Also a great resource, especially when asking about rocks or minerals affecting your tank. Great guy to know as well.

Just 2 that popped to my mind that I have had multiple dealings with over the last few years.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like to thank Jbyoung00008 for the relatively long discussion on group orders and how they worked which help kick off the Dave's group order as well as Just-Koi for helping out with some logistics of the order! I'd also like to give a mention to Adanac for being a cool guy and pleasure to chat with and deal with!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Justin.All the best to you and your little ones.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Steve said:


> I'd like to thank Jbyoung00008 for the relatively long discussion on group orders and how they worked which help kick off the Dave's group order as well as Just-Koi for helping out with some logistics of the order! I'd also like to give a mention to Adanac for being a cool guy and pleasure to chat with and deal with!


Right back at ya Steve!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

for me, there are simply too many people to thank..lol effox, seahorse_fanatic, diztrbd1, foxtail, algea beater, dwarf_puffer, Tazzy_toon, jobber, The guy, smiladon, steve, peppy2013, claudia,reckon, TomC.. list goes on!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have read those threads as well but being a fairly new member I can't comment on an old bca all I know is a couple years but I can definitely say I have had many positive interactions on this forum. Some members I'd like to thank in various ways and in no order of course:

Mikebike - has given me many good deals multiple times on nice healthy plecos, also had the pond liner transaction. A huge thanks for that smoking deal (ps I passed the deal along with the extra part) plants, guppies everything. 

Chixclids - African keep that has given good deals on nice fish, cool all around good guy even hung out a bit. 

Adanac50 - went to buy fish and after fish talk we started talking jeeps lol. Nice guy with very interested kid as well cool to see. 

Sakurachan1 - malawi hook up, still loving the aulonocara. 

Jkam - good fish chats, also a pleco guy gave me a deal on a handful of dwarf pleco for my dads planted tank. 

Sidius - good fish chat and inspiring tanks. Awesome deal as well. 

Jbyoung - multiple deals and lengthy fish keeping chats I'm sure more to come of course. Knowledgeable and giving also has a inspiring planted african tank like no other I have seen. 

Vancitytony - biased opinion here, an old school buddy but great guy, very chill and giving. An African keeper as well breeding obs and working on a healthy case of mts haha. 

That's just a few that have been either positive easy fish deals or just good healthy fish chat and info sharing. Thanks again to all those that have helped one way or another either buying or selling and taking a fish that out grew my tank. Or help with hanging my LEDs and losing my old school top haha I will stop the ramble here I'm sure there's others I'm missing its just all that came to mind.


----------

